# Tonneau or not tonneau



## ChrisPell (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi roadster owners. How many of you use the tonneau cover when the soft top is down? My impression is that it's regarded as bit of a pain to have to fit the damn thing. Also it does take up boot space. Has anyone ever used the foldable tonneau (as sold by TT shop) that fits in a soft case and can be put behind the driver's seat?


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't have one for the TT but I did have one for the old Z3 and to be honest it was a bit of a waste of money. With our changeable weather the amount of times I'd drive off with the roof down only to see the clouds roll in and worry about how much of a tit I would be looking trying to undo the tonneau and get the roof back up!! In the end it sat in the garage for much more time than it spent on the car.


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Mine came with one which I've only used once. It is a bit of a faff and unless there is no chance of rain I can't see the point. It now lives in the garage.

Daz


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have had my TT for 3.5yrs and use it very rarely as most of my journeys are short anyway - it only gets used on days where I know I can put the roof down and leave it down for some hours.

Weird but although I don't really use it, I am glad I have one so that if I do want to I can 

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I only use mine for shows and long trips I have the sort tonneau from the TT Shop takes up less space but is a bit more of a prat on to fit


----------



## TriciaTT (May 25, 2009)

As other posts, it has been on the car once in 3 years! Fitting is not too bad but and it looks far better than just open when parked up but overall not worth the effort. Nice thing to have as a "value added" if/when you come to sell


----------



## c16wko (Aug 2, 2008)

was one of the first things i bought for my roadster!

used a handfull of times in over 2 years. nice to know its there tho


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have one,it came with the car,if i know it is to be a good day it gets put on,its not that hard to fit,or remove,its the one that fits in the boot,it takes up a bit of space but it goes in upside down so if u do have a number of items the can just sit on top of it,it sort of has a hard structure to support it so setting things on it shouldnt really damage it.


----------



## G1T SR (Jan 9, 2011)

yep only used mine a couple of times, like you say one min the suns out next its pxxxin down . looks good though


----------



## davegill79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Doesn't the owner's manual say to install it whenever the roof is down? Not that I ever do for short journeys, but certainly for longer ones and anything at motorway speeds (or above!)

Looks great on too, a bit of a faff, but kinda fun preparing for a longer run.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davegill79 said:


> Doesn't the owner's manual say to install it whenever the roof is down? Not that I ever do for short journeys, but certainly for longer ones and anything at motorway speeds (or above!)
> 
> Looks great on too, a bit of a faff, but kinda fun preparing for a longer run.


Yes mate it says to fit the cover wenn the roof is down cant see why it would be a problem :?


----------



## Shev (Feb 4, 2010)

Never actually seen one fitted before this thread! Looks much nicer although does seem a bit of hassle! How much do they usually go for on ebay? Wouldn't mind getting one for occasional use.


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

There are three on eBay at the moment,one is at 99p! Can't see it going for that but it does show you it folded as it needs to be to fit in the boot.

Mark.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Used it two or three times when we first had the car, but since then it's just been sat in the garage (=for the last nine years).


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Shev said:


> Never actually seen one fitted before this thread! Looks much nicer although does seem a bit of hassle! How much do they usually go for on ebay? Wouldn't mind getting one for occasional use.


£60 to £80 is about the going rate


----------



## Shev (Feb 4, 2010)

markg33 said:


> There are three on eBay at the moment,one is at 99p! Can't see it going for that but it does show you it folded as it needs to be to fit in the boot.
> 
> Mark.


Thanks will take a look!



YELLOW_TT said:


> Shev said:
> 
> 
> > Never actually seen one fitted before this thread! Looks much nicer although does seem a bit of hassle! How much do they usually go for on ebay? Wouldn't mind getting one for occasional use.
> ...


God don't fancy paying that much!


----------



## ChrisPell (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the interesting comments. I don't use the one supplied by Audi anymore but have a foldable one that sits behind the front seat in its bag when not in use. The original lives in the garage! Chris


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Shev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Shev said:
> ...


They are £450 from the dealers


----------



## davegill79 (Oct 23, 2008)

ChrisPell said:


> Thanks for all the interesting comments. I don't use the one supplied by Audi anymore but have a foldable one that sits behind the front seat in its bag when not in use. The original lives in the garage! Chris


As I'm a bit of a shortie, on a trip to Europe I could keep the OEM cover behind the front seats...


----------



## Shev (Feb 4, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> They are £450 from the dealers


Won't be ordering through Audi then! :lol:


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

I've used mine several times during the season. It just finishes the car and without it, the car just seems errmm... un-finished. I actually just bought myself one of these yesterday:










I just like to have something different and I might end up spicing it up with carbon fiber. We'll see. And no, I didn't pay nearly as much as when they were new. 

Mici


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I remember these when they came out, I didn't know they were still around. I quite like them but the 'bubble' would have looked a bit better if it had been rounded off at the back edge rather than being square in my opinion.

Graham


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah, I was thinking of doing something with the shape anyways, maybe extend the humps a bit towards the trunk lid and go from there... Got it used from ebay.de. 

Mici


----------



## pologolfTT (Jan 24, 2012)

I often have my top down for days at a time (sometimes weeks - yes, I know I'm meant to stretch the soft top once a week or so). The amount of junk - leaves, dust, bird cr8p that get right down into the recess is unbelievable. So, it's tonneau cover ON. Makes the car look so much smoother and I reckon it reduces wind noise.

Um, how can Audi charge $1000 for a piece of plastic? Is it gold-impregnated? Hmmmm.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm glad I've got it, and it def finishes the car off. Essential for shows, but as others have said it only really goes on apart from that when the weather is really settled and we're going to be in the car a lot.

It's not that bad to fit - I can just about manage it on my own and I'm 5'2", but it's an easier job when there's 2 of you.


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Makes the car look so much better , adds that touch of class .

Only on for longer runs though.

I always get a bit concerned when reaching the destination . ie. Do I risk leaving the roof down whilst parked ?

I tend to make a decision on where it is and go from there but no issues to date , touch wood !!

Would definately not be without it .

John


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Another +1......

I have one, but only put it on for longer runs. Fits in 2 mins. Really finishes the rear end


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I got the soft cover from the TT Shop fits behind the seat and saves taking the boot space up :idea:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

end of day if you have it then its available and not unavailable i guess. it is all about options for the car...

do i wear the rubber and risk getting her preggo or...............

keep the lid in the garage (wallet) and be ready for the british weather and enjoy it all


----------

